# Good handheld knife sharpener (reasonably priced)



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi all just wondering if anyone can give me any tips on buying a good, easy to use hand held knife sharpener for using in the boat/kayak.

Cheers Andrew


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I have found what I believe to be the best knife sharpener around! Furi Tech Edge

It takes all the fuss and bother out of using a stone, and ya never have to worry about the angle you hold the knife on. It's simple, easy to use and effective! One of the best investments I've made. My knives are always razor sharp now and I keep one in a knife wrap with all my filletting knives.

http://www.benjaminchristie.com/review/ ... uri-knives

Watch the video! It's not a gimmick, it actually works.....and it's Australian!


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Ranger,
I think it looks the goods, and like you said its AUSTRALIAN! Might have to get one for the parents for Christmas as I am always trying to carve a roast when at their place using dull knives.

Thanks for the info champ!
Andrew


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

The only thing is, it's not budget priced! I paid about $65 for mine through a friend who got it at wholesale price, but I've seen them advertised for well over $100.

It IS the last sharpener you will ever buy though, so maybe it's worth the investment, and there is also a portable version available with only the one blade instead of 3, and that sells for about $30-40. I'll be buying one of them soon too! ;-)


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Ranger said:


> the best knife sharpener around! Furi Tech Edge


I'll second Ranger's view. We got given one by my Dad (who love's researching and buying us unusual things) - and its great.  
Was a bit concerned at how sharp one of my fishing knives ended up after using it ! :shock: .


----------



## ARK (Nov 18, 2008)

I saw a sharpening steele for $5 at bcf to day

Audrey


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Audrey , your right , if you get a GOOD steel you will have sharp knives , but good steels arnt cheap either , Rapala have quite a good one in their budget priced set of knives and i have been using it for years on my kitchen knives etc as i hate blunt tools , and it works very well . there is also an old butchers story that if you stick your knifes in the soil in your garden they will come out in a week or so very sharp , i havnt tried this , but i think Dodge has


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> there is also an old butchers story that if you stick your knifes in the soil in your garden they will come out in a week or so very sharp , i havnt tried this , but i think Dodge has


Baz you are partially right, and info given me by an old butcher whose knives were always like razors and who had a garden with a few knife handles sticking out of the soil like flowers.

All brand new knives he stuck in his garden for some months, and claimed the north south magnetic field in the earth moved all the molecules?? in the blade steel into the same alignment, and then when removed, stoned, and finished with a steel, even lousy blades held their edge longer.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.everten.com.au/category/Furi ... agodREkXpg

The ozitech looks quite portable.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> http://www.everten.com.au/category/Furi-Sharpening-Accessories.html/?gclid=CIjrzf-e950CFSFRagodREkXpg
> 
> The ozitech looks quite portable.


Yep, that's the one!


----------



## ARK (Nov 18, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Audrey , your right , if you get a GOOD steel you will have sharp knives , but good steels arnt cheap either , Rapala have quite a good one in their budget priced set of knives and i have been using it for years on my kitchen knives etc as i hate blunt tools , and it works very well . there is also an old butchers story that if you stick your knifes in the soil in your garden they will come out in a week or so very sharp , i havnt tried this , but i think Dodge has


Well as you need to replace a steele every couple of years anyway, I thought he might like to give it a go as it was cheap as chips - the only difference between a good one and a cheap one, is how soon you have to replace it(unless it's really badly made) - personly I get my knives and steeles from commercial kitchen supply places, those King of knives places have simmilar quality gear. I think I'll give burying my knives a miss, sounds about as usefull as putting them in a pyramid :shock:

Audrey


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the useful feedback. I think I will opt for the ozitech as I am a gumpy when it comes to steels, and don't fancy chopping a finger or two off while in the yak! Lets face it at less than $40 its much cheaper than alot of my accessories!

Cheers Andrew


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

The Ozitech will certainly keep your knives sharp. I don't think it would bring a knife back from the dead as the Tech Edge will though, as only having the one blade, it doesn't have the attachment for re-shouldering a worn out and abused knife.

Compare the two instore before making a final decision, and if ya can, also get a demonstration!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i swear by the steel... i have one in the kitchen drawer and one with the fishing stuff.


----------



## ARK (Nov 18, 2008)

crazyratwoman said:


> i swear by the steel... i have one in the kitchen drawer and one with the fishing stuff.


Maybe your not so crazy after all! ;-)

Audrey


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I must admit to being spoilt as i have a workshop and in it i have a bench grinder and a linisher and i am able to bring any knife back from the dead with these tools, but from getting a reasonable edge with the linisher , i use the steel to get the knives sharp as, much to my fingers dismay on several occasions , i couldnt reccomend a better tool for getting a razor sharp edge than a Steel , other than a diamond block which i use for chisels


----------



## chrisbowdler (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.edgeproinc.com/

expensive but worth it, many of my head chefs have recommended this product to me. 
still using stones so blade dose n0t get heat damage and comes with different grades of stones 
and a polish finish and ceramic steel for razor finish. All up i find this product puts and keeps 
the best edge on your knife highly recommended .

fairly pricey but last forever


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I swear by my steel, but keep a berkley knife and hook sharpener in my tackle bag. About $6 from anaconda and is about 4cm X 4cm X .5cm and takes up less room than the compass, and is there if I need it.


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

i use a kitchen ceramic coffee mug to sharpen knives.
put some margarine or oil on the upturned mug and sharpen away on the upturned mug edge.
works a treat.


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Some great idea, thanks everyone. I have bought a cheap one from Anaconda and it works just fine for my on board knife, and I will eventually get around to getting a proper sharpener (as I am a gumby with the steel), in the not too distant future.

Cheers Andrew


----------



## Tor (Mar 10, 2008)

I have the standard model of the Swiss Istor for all my sharpening needs, they can be used in anger and strip metal away at a scary rate.

Easy to use, reasonable price and small. Unfortunately not Aussie made...

http://www.swissistor.com.au/?gclid=COWR37DQoJ4CFQEupAodr1v7mw

Tor


----------

